# مكتبة الحان المعلم / فرج عبد المسيح



## egyptchristian (12 مايو 2007)

أخوتي الأحباء ...
يشرفني جداً أن أنضم إلى منتداكم الرائع.
عظات قداسة البابا تحتوي على كنوز كثيرة. سأحاول بنعمة ربنا أن أرفعها على المنتدى لفائدة وتعزية الجميع. صلوا من أجل ضعفي. 

ملاحظة: أعتذر لوضع الموضوع في مركز الترانيم لكني لم أجد مركز للعظات في منتدى الصوتيات و المرئيات. أرجو من أحد المشرفين نقل الموضوع للمكان المناسب.




21- دخول المسيح أرض مصر[/URL]
22- عيد الصعود[/URL]
22- عيد الصعود[/URL]
23- عيد العنصره[/URL]
24- صوم الرسل[/URL]
25- ألحان السيدة العذراء[/URL]
26- عشية السبت[/URL]
27- تسبحة نصف الليل[/URL]
28- ذكصولوجية باكر[/URL]
29- تذاكية الاثنين
[/URL]
30- تذاكية الثلاثاء[/URL]
31- القداس الباسيلى[/URL]
32- القداس الإغريغوري قبطي[/URL]
33- القداس الإغريغوري عربي[/URL]
34- الحان القداس[/URL]
[/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## egyptchristian (12 مايو 2007)

*1- عيد النيروز*

*1- عيد النيروز​*
1- مرد الإبركسيس 
2- مرد المزمور 
3- مرد الإنجيل 
4- اسبسمس ادام قبطي 
5- اسبسمس ادام عربي 
6- اسبسمس واطس قبطي 
7- اسبسمس واطس عربي 
8- الذكصولوجية
9- المجد لله في علاه


----------



## remon adel (12 مايو 2007)

*رد على: + مكتبة الحان المعلم / فرج عبد المسيح*

*جميل جدا وياريت المزيد من الحان المعلم فرج وربنا يعوضك​*


----------



## egyptchristian (13 مايو 2007)

*رد على: + مكتبة الحان المعلم / فرج عبد المسيح*



remon adel قال:


> *جميل جدا وياريت المزيد من الحان المعلم فرج وربنا يعوضك​*



من عيني. غالي والطلب بسيط.


----------



## egyptchristian (13 مايو 2007)

*2- عيد الصليب*

*2- عيد الصليب*​
1- ذكصولوجية عيد الصليب 
2- ايطاف اين يي إسخاي 
3- أول ربع من برلكس 
4- الهيتينيات 
5- لحن فاي ايطاف اينف
6- مرد الإبركسيس 
7- مرد الإنجيل 
8- اسبسمس ادام قبطي 
9- اسبسمس ادام عربي 
10- اسبسمس واطس قبطي 
11- اسبسمس واطس عربي
12- التوزيع أبدي بإسم الله القدوس


----------



## egyptchristian (13 مايو 2007)

*3- الرومي و المعقب*

3- الرومي و المعقب​ 
1- الأول من الرومي و المعقب
2- الثاني من الرومي و المعقب


----------



## egyptchristian (14 مايو 2007)

*4- شهر كيهك*

4- شهر كيهك​
1- الأول من كيهك
2- الثاني من كيهك


----------



## shadyos (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: + مكتبة الحان المعلم / فرج عبد المسيح*

شكرا يا حبيبي علي تعبك


----------



## egyptchristian (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: + مكتبة الحان المعلم / فرج عبد المسيح*



shadyos قال:


> شكرا يا حبيبي علي تعبك


نشكر ربنا أن الموضوع نال اهتمامك. شكراً يا غالي على ردك.


----------



## egyptchristian (14 مايو 2007)

*5- ترتيب ألحان قداس كيهك*

5- ترتيب ألحان قداس كيهك​ 
1- ذكصولوجيات كيهك
2- ذكصولوجيات البشارة
3- الهتينيات
4- مرد الإبركسيس
5- لحن بداية المزمور
6- مرد الإنجيل للأحدين الأول و الثاني
7- مرد الإنجيل للأحدين الثالث و الرابع
8- اسبسمس ادام للأحد الأول قبطي
9- اسبسمس ادام للأحد الأول عربي
10- اسبسمس ادام للأحد الثاني قبطي
11- اسبسمس ادام للأحد الثاني عربي
12- اسبسمس ادام للأحد الثالث قبطي
13- اسبسمس ادام للأحد الثالث عربي
14- اسبسمس ادام للأحد الربع قبطي
15- اسبسمس واطس قبطي
16- اسبسمس الواطس عربي
17- الليلويا التوزيع
18- طريقة مدائح التوزيع


----------



## egyptchristian (15 مايو 2007)

*6- برمون الميلاد*

6- برمون الميلاد​
1- ذكصولوجية برمون الميلاد 
2- مرد الإبركسيس 
3- مرد الإنجيل 
4- اسبسمس ادام


----------



## egyptchristian (16 مايو 2007)

*7- عيد الميلاد*

7- عيد الميلاد​
1- لحن الشيرات الفرايحي 
2- السبع طرايق 
3- ذكصولوجية عيد الميلاد 1
4- ذكصولوجية عيد الميلاد 2
5- ذكصولوجية عيد الميلاد 3
6- الهيتينيات 
7- مرد الإبركسيس 
8- قطعة رومي بعد الإبركسيس 
9- لحن بي جين ميسي 
10- جيه نيثليون
11- ابنشويس 
12- المزمور باللحن السنجاري 
13- مرد المزمور 
14- مرد الإنجيل للقداس 
15- اسبسمس ادام قبطي 
16- اسبسمس ادام عربي 
17- اسبسمس ادام آخر قبطي 
18- اسبسمس ادام آخر عربي 
19- اسبسمس واطس قبطي 
20- اسبسمس واطس عربي 
21- توزيع عيد الميلاد


----------



## egyptchristian (18 مايو 2007)

*8- عيد الختان*

8- عـيـد الـخـتـان​ 
1- مـرد الـمـزمـور
2- مـرد الإنـجـيــل


----------



## egyptchristian (19 مايو 2007)

*9- عيد الغطاس*

9- عيد الغطاس​
1- ذكصولوجية الغطاس 
2- مرد الإنجيل لباكر 
3- الهيتينيات
4- مرد الإبركسيس 
5- لحن اوران انشوشوا
6- المزمور باللحن السنجاري 
7- مرد الإنجيل للقداس 
8- اسبسمس ادام قبطي 
9- اسبسمس ادام عربي 
10- اسبسمس واطس قبطي 
11- اسبسمس واطس عربي
12- بداية توزيع الغطاس 
13- مديح لتوزيع عيد الغطاس


----------



## egyptchristian (20 مايو 2007)

*10- عيد عرس قانا الجليل*

10- عيد عرس قانا الجليل​
1- البولس الفرايحي 
2- مرد الإبركسيس
3- لحن ني خورا
4- جزء من البرلكس


----------



## egyptchristian (20 مايو 2007)

*11- عيد دخول المسيح الهيكل*

11- عيد دخول المسيح الهيكل​
1- مرد المزمور 
2- مرد الإنجيل


----------



## egyptchristian (24 مايو 2007)

*12- عشية الصوم الكبير*

12- عشية الصوم الكبير​
1- ابصالية السبت 
2- اراي تين سونتي 
3- لحن الشيرات 
4- ذكصولوجية الصوم


----------



## tomamrmr2006 (24 مايو 2007)

*رد على: + مكتبة الحان المعلم / فرج عبد المسيح*

جميل اووووووووووووي شكرا ليك​


----------



## egyptchristian (24 مايو 2007)

*رد على: + مكتبة الحان المعلم / فرج عبد المسيح*



tomamrmr2006 قال:


> جميل اووووووووووووي شكرا ليك​


 
أشكرك tomamrmr2006  على ردك الجميل جداً. ونشكر ربنا ان المكتبة عجبتك.


----------



## egyptchristian (27 مايو 2007)

*13- الصوم الكبير ج1*

13- الصوم الكبير ج1​
1- لحن اراي با مفئي 
2- لحن ميغالو 
3- اسبسمس ادام قبطي 
4- اسبسمس ادام عربي
5- اسبسمس واطس قبطي 
6- اسبسمس واطس عربي


----------



## egyptchristian (28 مايو 2007)

*14- الصوم الكبير ج2*

14- الصوم الكبير ج2​
1- كيرياليسون باللحن الصيامي 
2- ذوكصولوجيات الأيام
3- الليلويا إي إية إي يخون 
4- سوتيس امين - نيف سينتي 
5- انثوة تيه تيشوري 
6- مرد الإبركسيس شاري افنوتي 
7- مرد الإنجيل 
8- اسبسمس واطس 
9- التوزيع - مزمور 150
10- جيه افئزماروؤت 
11- سوما توس بعد توزيع 
12- توزيع السبوت و الآحاد


----------



## merola (29 مايو 2007)

*رد على: + مكتبة الحان المعلم / فرج عبد المسيح*

معلش يا ايجيبت انا عارفة انى حرخم عليك بس معلش لو تعرف تجبلى الهوس التانى يبقة كويس اوى بالقبطى و العربى مييييييييييييييرسى


----------



## egyptchristian (1 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: + مكتبة الحان المعلم / فرج عبد المسيح*



merola قال:


> معلش يا ايجيبت انا عارفة انى حرخم عليك بس معلش لو تعرف تجبلى الهوس التانى يبقة كويس اوى بالقبطى و العربى مييييييييييييييرسى


 
انا متاسف أني اتأخرت في الرد بسبب المشغولية. 
من عيني يا merola أجيبلك التسبحة كلها مش بس الهوس الثاني، انت تؤمري. 
انا عندي CD حلو اقوي لتعليم التسبحة عربي وقبطي بطريقة رائعة. باذن ربنا سوف اقسمة اجزاء وارفعه. انا معرفش سرعة النت عندك أقد اية. فيا ترى تحبي مساحة كل جزء تبقى كام ميجا؟
عقبال ما أرفع الـCD ممكن تنزلي *الهوس الثاني* من هنا http://copticwave.com/media/alhan/197.rm
و*لبش الهوس الثانى باللحن الكبير*من هنا http://copticwave.com/media/alhan/198.rm
و*لبش الهوس الثانى بلحن خين أوشوت* من هنا http://copticwave.com/media/alhan/199.rm
و*لبش الهوس الثانى بالطريقة السريعة* من هنا http://copticwave.com/media/alhan/200.rm
كل التسبحة *للمعلم ابراهيم عياد *من هنا http://copticwave.com/adam11.htm
ومن هنا http://copticwave.com/adam4.htm
وكل التسبحة *للمعلم فرج *من هنا http://copticwave.com/alhanmidnight.htm
وتسبحة نصف الليل *لدير الأنبا مكاريوس* من هنا http://st-takla.org/Multimedia/05-Praise-Tasbeha/01-Deair-Abo-Makar-St-Makarious-Monastery.html 
وتسبحة نصف الليل *لدير السريان* من هنا http://st-takla.org/Multimedia/05-Praise-Tasbeha/03-El-Sorian_Monastery-Tasbeha.html
وتسبحة نصف الليل *(انجليزي) لدير الأنبا أنطونيوس-كاليفورنيا-امريكا* من هنا http://st-takla.org/Multimedia/05-Praise-Tasbeha/02-St-Anthony.html

والتسبحة *عربي واقبطي لعادل ماهر وفريق الشهيد أبوفام وفريق أفا أنطونيوس* من هنا http://www.copticnet.com/Tasbeha.htm


----------



## ك. حامي الايمان (4 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: + مكتبة الحان المعلم / فرج عبد المسيح*

انت رائع يا Egyptchristian وربنا يعوضك


----------



## egyptchristian (4 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: + مكتبة الحان المعلم / فرج عبد المسيح*



ك. حامي الايمان قال:


> انت رائع يا Egyptchristian وربنا يعوضك


 
:big35: أهو أنت اللي رائع و60 رائع كمان :new6:. ربنا يبارك حياتك.


----------



## egyptchristian (5 يونيو 2007)

*15- عيد البشارة*

*15- عيد البشارة*​
1- الهيتني 
2- مرد الإبركسيس 
3- مرد المزمور 
4- مرد الإنجيل 
5- اسبسمس ادام عربي 
6- اسبسمس ادام قبطي 
7- اسبسمس واطس عربي


----------



## egyptchristian (7 يونيو 2007)

*16- تذكار البشارة*

*16- تذكار البشارة*​
1- مرد المزمور 
2- مرد الإنجيل 
3- التوزيع


----------



## ك. حامي الايمان (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: + مكتبة الحان المعلم / فرج عبد المسيح*

ربنا يعوضك يا مشبعنا يا مغذينا


----------



## egyptchristian (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: + مكتبة الحان المعلم / فرج عبد المسيح*



ك. حامي الايمان قال:


> ربنا يعوضك يا مشبعنا يا مغذينا


 
:big35:   
:20: يامشبعنا... يا مغذينا... يامدلعنا... يامهنينا... البركة في ريري :new6أعلان قديم)


----------



## egyptchristian (8 يونيو 2007)

*17- عيد الميلاد*

*17- عيد الميلاد*​
1- الشيرات الشعانيني 
2- الذكصولوجيات 
3- مردات أناجيل الدورة 
4- مرد الإابراكسيس 
5- افلوجي مينوس 
6- افلوجي مينوس الكبير 
7- أرباع تقال بعد لحن افلوجي مينوس 
8- مرد المزمور 
9- مردات أناجيل القداس 
10- اسبسمس ادام قبطي 
11- اسبسمس واطس قبطي 
12- البولس بلحن التجنيز 
13- لحن كي ايبرتو


----------



## egyptchristian (15 يونيو 2007)

*18- جمعة الآلام*

*18- جمعة الآلام*​
1- مردات الطروحات
2- لحن اوكاتي كاسيس
3- لحن بيك اثرونوس
4- لحن افتشي نون
5- لحن فاي ايطاف
6- مقدمة الإبركسيس
7- لحن طاي شوري الحزايني
8- لحن تي شوري الحزايني
9- بولس الساعة السادسة
10- قطع الساعة السادسة
11- لحن امونوجنيس
12- لحن اجيوس الحزايني
13- أمانة اللص
14- بولس الساعة التاسعة
15- قطع الساعة التاسعة
16- لحن كي ايبرتو
17- لحن غولغوثا


----------



## egyptchristian (16 يونيو 2007)

*19- ليلة الأبوغالمسيس*

*19- ليلة الأبوغالمسيس*​
1- أنوك بيه بي كوجي
2- أنا الصغير
3- مرد الهوس الثالث قبطي و عربي
4- الابصالية الواطس
5- مديح سبت الفرح
6- مزمور باكر سبت الفرح
7- بولس باكر سبت الفرح
8- اريبو ازموا
9- من له أذنان للسمع
10- لحن الأسباط
11- لحن الأحجار
12- البولس
13- مزمور القداس
14- الاسبسمس
15- جزء من توزيع باكر سبت الفرح


----------



## egyptchristian (17 يونيو 2007)

*20- عيد القيامة*

*20- عيد القيامة*​
1- الذكصولوجيات
2- الهتينيات
3- مرد الإبركسيس
4- لحن المسيح قام
5- لحن كاطاني خورس الطويل
6- ياكل الصفوف
7- اخرستوس انستي
8- طون سينا
9- بخرستوس أفتونف
10- باشويس ايسوس بأخرستوس
11- المزمور باللحن السنجاري
12- مرد مزمور القيامة
13- مرد الإنجيل
14- اسبسمس ادام قبطي
15- اسبسمس ادام عربي
16- اسبسمس واطس قبطي
17- اسبسمس واطس عربي
18- كاطانى خورس الصغير
19- توزيع القيامة


----------



## egyptchristian (18 يونيو 2007)

*21- دخول المسيح أرض مصر*

*21- دخول المسيح أرض مصر​*
1- مرد المزمور
2- مرد الإنجيل


----------



## egyptchristian (19 يونيو 2007)

*22- عيد الصعود*

*22- عيد الصعود*​
1- مرد الإبركسيس الصعود
2- مرد اخر لإبركسيس عيد الصعود
3- لحن افريك ايتفي
4- ما يقال في دورة عيد الصعود
5- اخرستوس ابسيس الصغيرة
6- مرد المزمور عيد الصعود
7- مرد إنجيل عيد الصعود
8- اسبسمس ادام قبطي
9- اسبسمس ادام عربي
10- اسبسمس واطس قبطي
11- اسبسمس واطس عربي


----------



## egyptchristian (20 يونيو 2007)

*23- عيد العنصره*

*23- عيد العنصره*​
1- ذكصولوجية العنصرة
2- الحان الدورة
3- مرد الإبركسيس عيد العنصرة
4- مرد قطعة الساعة الثالثة
5- لحن بي ابنفما العنصرة
6- مرد المزمور
7- مرد الإنجيل
8- اسبسمس ادام قبطي
9- اسبسمس ادام عربي
10- اسبسمس واطس قبطي
11- اسبسمس واطس عربي


----------



## egyptchristian (21 يونيو 2007)

*24- صوم الرسل*

*24- صوم الرسل*​
1- لحن انتوس
2- مرد الإبركسيس
3- لحن ني رومي ايطاليوت
4- لحن كيريوس إيسوس
5- لحن انثوتين ذيه
6- توزيع صوم الرسل


----------



## egyptchristian (21 يونيو 2007)

*25- ألحان السيدة العذراء*

*25- ألحان السيدة العذراء*​
1- مرد الإبركسيس
2- اطاي بارثينوس
3- اك ازماروؤت
4- اواون شيريه ثيؤطوكية
5- اوكيريوس ميطاسو
6- شاشف انسوب اميني
7- راشي نيه
8- ذيفتيه بانتيس
9- اري ابريسفافين
10- سينا اتشوان نيه اشفيري
11- فاي بيه اب ليمن
12- قطعة من تسبحة باكر
13- اواون هيلبيس


----------



## oesi no (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: + مكتبة الحان المعلم / فرج عبد المسيح*

ايه ده كله ايه ده كله كل ديه الحان مع الاسف ماليش فى الالحان بس دول كتييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير اوى اوى 
رفعتهم امتى دول اوعدك بمفاجأة خلال الايام اللى جايه​


----------



## egyptchristian (25 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: + مكتبة الحان المعلم / فرج عبد المسيح*



oesi_no قال:


> ايه ده كله ايه ده كله كل ديه الحان مع الاسف ماليش فى الالحان بس دول كتييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير اوى اوى​
> 
> رفعتهم امتى دول اوعدك بمفاجأة خلال الايام اللى جايه​


أهلاً هلاً بأعز الحبايب. أزيك يا جورج، عامل أية؟ دا الموضوع نور بوجودك. دايماً كدة بتشجع ضعفي. بالنسبة للرفع، فالنت عندي سريع فمعنديش مشكلة في رفع الملفات. على فكرة أنا منتظر المفاجاة على احر من الجمر.


----------



## egyptchristian (25 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: + مكتبة الحان المعلم / فرج عبد المسيح*



الحمار قال:


> thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


You are most welcome


----------



## egyptchristian (27 يونيو 2007)

*26- عشية السبت*

*26- عشية السبت*​
1- لحن ني اثنوس تيرو
2- الهوس الرابع
3- ابصالية السبت
4- تذاكية السبت


----------



## egyptchristian (6 يوليو 2007)

*27- تسبحة نصف الليل*

*27- تسبحة نصف الليل*​
1- لحن تين ثينو الطويل
2- قطعة تين ناف
3- الهوس الأول
4- لبش الهوس الأول
5- الهوس الثاني
6- لبش الهوس الثاني
7- الهوس الثالث
8- لحن اربسالين
9- لحن نين أو ايه انسوك
10- مجمع القديسين
11- الذكصولوجيات
12- الهوس الرابع
13- ابصالية العذراء والرب يسوع
14- لحن ليبون انشان
15- ثيؤطوكية الأحد القطعة الأولى إلى السادسة
16- لحن شيرى نى ماريا الطويل
17- لحن سيموتي
18- شاشف انسوب اميني قطع 8-9
19- لحن تيه اوى ان هيكانوس
20- نيم غار القطع 16-17-18
21- ختام الثيؤطوكيات الأدام
22- طلبة ختام التسبحة


----------



## egyptchristian (8 يوليو 2007)

*28- ذكصولوجية باكر*

*28- ذكصولوجية باكر*​
1 - ذكصولوجية باكر


----------



## egyptchristian (8 يوليو 2007)

*29- تذاكية الاثنين*

*29- تذاكية الاثنين*​
1- ابصالية الاثنين
2- ثيؤطوكية الاثنين
3- لبش يوم الاثنين


----------



## egyptchristian (10 يوليو 2007)

*30- تذاكية الثلاثاء*

*30- تذاكية الثلاثاء*​
1- ابصالية الثلاثاء
2- ثيؤطوكية الثلاثاء
3- لبش يوم الثلاثاء


----------



## egyptchristian (11 يوليو 2007)

*31- القداس الباسيلى*

*31- القداس الباسيلى*​
1- جزء1
2- جزء2
3- جزء3 
4- جزء4


----------



## egyptchristian (12 يوليو 2007)

*32- القداس الإغريغوري قبطي*

*32- القداس الإغريغوري قبطي*​
1- جزء1
2- جزء2 
3- جزء3 
4- جزء4


----------



## egyptchristian (14 يوليو 2007)

*33- القداس الإغريغوري عربي*

*33- القداس الإغريغوري عربي*​
1- جزء1
2- جزء2


----------



## egyptchristian (14 يوليو 2007)

*34- الحان القداس*

*34- الحان القداس*​
1- لحن البركة
2- لحن ابيناف شوبي بدل لحن البركة
3- لحن القربان
4- لحن الليلويا فاي بيه بي
5- الليلويا اي ايه اى ايه خون
6- الليلويا جيه افميفئ
7- لحن سوتيس آمين
8- لحن ني صافيف تيرو
9- لحن تي شوري
10- لحن تي شوري بالعربي
11- لحن طاي شوري
12- الهيتنيات
13- لحن مقدمة البولس
14- بي اهموت غار الكبير
15- بي اهموت غار الصغيرة
16- ابتجيك ايفول
17- الكاثوليكون
18- مرد الإبركسيس الكبير
19- مرد الإبركسيس الصغير
20- الإبركسيس
21- المزمور السنوي
22- مرد الإنجيل السنوي
23- لحن افرحي يامريم
24- لحن اونوف اممو ماريا
25- أيها الرب إله القوات قبطي
26- أيها الرب إله القوات عربي
27- ايف شيس
28- بى نيشتي
29- فول ايفول
30- بي اويك
31- ابيكران
32- ترنيمة يا أم النور


----------



## egyptchristian (15 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: + مكتبة الحان المعلم / فرج عبد المسيح*

يمكنكم ايضاً تنزيل الكثير من الحان :
+ المعلم فرج عبد المسيح من هنا
+ المعلم أبراهيم عياد من هنا
+ معهد الدراسات القبطية (أكثر من 1000 لحن اخر) من هنا


----------



## bishoy123 (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: + مكتبة الحان المعلم / فرج عبد المسيح*

موضوع كبير وجميل جدا ربنا يعوض تعبك


----------



## egyptchristian (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: + مكتبة الحان المعلم / فرج عبد المسيح*



bishoy123 قال:


> موضوع كبير وجميل جدا ربنا يعوض تعبك



نشكر ربنا على محبته. أشكرك اخي الحبيب بيشوى على تشجيعك لضعفي ويشرفني ان تكون اول مداخلة لك في المنتدى في موضوعي. ربنا يبارك في حياتك ويسعدك.


----------



## zawal (14 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: + مكتبة الحان المعلم / فرج عبد المسيح*

merciiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## egyptchristian (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: + مكتبة الحان المعلم / فرج عبد المسيح*



zawal قال:


> merciiiiiiiiiiiiii


 
نشكر ربنا أن الموضوع عجبك. وشكراً zawal على تشجيعك وتشرفي بأول مشاركة لك بالمنتدى. ربنا يبارك حياتك.


----------



## mansor1_2000 (26 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: + مكتبة الحان المعلم / فرج عبد المسيح*

سلام السيد المسيح مع الجميع فخر لكل مسيحي ان يكون للكنيسة مثل هذا المنتدا الرب يعوض تعب محبتكم:new8::36_3_21::36_3_21:


----------



## egyptchristian (30 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: + مكتبة الحان المعلم / فرج عبد المسيح*



mansor1_2000 قال:


> سلام السيد المسيح مع الجميع فخر لكل مسيحي ان يكون للكنيسة مثل هذا المنتدا الرب يعوض تعب محبتكم:new8::36_3_21::36_3_21:


عندك حق اخي الحبيب، منتدى الكنيسة منتدى رائعاً حقاً و اعضائة محبين جداً يجعلك تشعر انك في عائلتك و وسط اخوتك. يشرفني جداً أن أولى مدخلتك في موضوعي. وأهلاً وسهلاً بك أخي الحبيب بالمنتدى وأتمنى أن اقرأ موضوعاتك في القريب العاجل. ربنا يبارك حياتك.


----------



## mansor1_2000 (12 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: + مكتبة الحان المعلم / فرج عبد المسيح*

سلام ونعمة للجميع أشكر أهتمامكم  ومحبتكم التي اثلجت صدري الرب يبارك خدمتكم ويجعلها سبب بركة ونعمة لكثيرين:36_3_11:


----------



## candy shop (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: + مكتبة الحان المعلم / فرج عبد المسيح*

مجهود رائع جدا

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## egyptchristian (10 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: + مكتبة الحان المعلم / فرج عبد المسيح*

شكراً mansor و candyshop على كلماتكم المشجعة. ربنا يبارك حياتكم ويفرح قلوبكم​


----------



## egyptchristian (14 يناير 2008)

*رد على: + مكتبة الحان المعلم / فرج عبد المسيح*

لقد وجدت ان كل ملفاتي المرفوعة على orbitfiles من عظات والحان وصلوات الأجبية وحتى فيلم”The Passion of the Christ” تعطي رسالة خطأ “file deleted”. 

لقد تأكدت ان كل ملفاتي لا تزال موجوده على الـ site ولم تُمسح وبعت رسالة للقائمين على الموقع لحل هذه المشكلة. فغالباً دي مشكلة مؤقته وسيتم حلها خلال يوم أو يومين. 

أنا متأسف على هذه المشكلة. واذا لم تحل هذه المشكلة سوف ارفع جميع الملفات مرة اخرى على موقع اخر. وسلام ربنا والهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح يكون معكم ويحفظكم ويبارك حياتكم. صلوا من اجلي.


----------



## egyptchristian (22 يناير 2008)

*رد على: + مكتبة الحان المعلم / فرج عبد المسيح*



egyptchristian قال:


> لقد وجدت ان كل ملفاتي المرفوعة على orbitfiles من عظات والحان وصلوات الأجبية وحتى فيلم”The Passion of the Christ” تعطي رسالة خطأ “file deleted”.
> 
> لقد تأكدت ان كل ملفاتي لا تزال موجوده على الـ site ولم تُمسح وبعت رسالة للقائمين على الموقع لحل هذه المشكلة. فغالباً دي مشكلة مؤقته وسيتم حلها خلال يوم أو يومين.
> 
> أنا متأسف على هذه المشكلة. واذا لم تحل هذه المشكلة سوف ارفع جميع الملفات مرة اخرى على موقع اخر. وسلام ربنا والهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح يكون معكم ويحفظكم ويبارك حياتكم. صلوا من اجلي.


 
تم حل المشكلة التي كانت بالموقع المرفوعة علية الملفات وهي تعمل الأن. شكراً لتفهمكم.


----------



## شنودة ابراهيم (29 مارس 2008)

*رد على: + مكتبة الحان المعلم / فرج عبد المسيح*

هذا جميل جدا الف شكر للى لصاحب الموضوع هذا وايضا اللى ساعد فى ظهور الموضوع للبشر مرسيى كتير ورنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## nomer (20 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: + مكتبة الحان المعلم / فرج عبد المسيح*

لو سمحتم مزنوق جدا جدا فى مزمور وانجيل عيد القيامه بصوت المعلم ابراهيم عياد او اى معلم تانى جاد او زاهر او فرج  اى حد من فضلكم مستعجل جدا الموضوع مهم 
مشششششششششششششششششششششكرين


----------



## samir143 (13 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: + مكتبة الحان المعلم / فرج عبد المسيح*

استاذنا الفاضل egyptchristian 
جميع كلمات الشكر الموجوده فى العالم لم توافيك حقك
الف شكر ليك ياغالى على هذا العمل الجبار
بصراحه كنت بدور على الحان كتير ولم اجدها الا فى مشاركاتك
الرب يبارك فى خدمتك ويجعلها خدمه مثمره
ولك خالص تحياتى​


----------



## egyptchristian (18 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: + مكتبة الحان المعلم / فرج عبد المسيح*

اشكركم اخوتي لتشجيكم لضعفي ونشكر ربنا أن المكتبة عجبتكم وسامحوني على التأخير في الرد ولكني غير متواجد في المنتدى بكثرة هذه الأيام.


----------



## اشرف2008 (30 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: + مكتبة الحان المعلم / فرج عبد المسيح*

حاولت اعمل دون لود لالحان المعلم فرج ولم انجح رجاء محبة باسم المسيح ارشادى وشكرا


----------



## hany_polo (16 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: + مكتبة الحان المعلم / فرج عبد المسيح*

سلامونعم


----------



## Michel Saber Mo (5 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: + مكتبة الحان المعلم / فرج عبد المسيح*

الرب يعوض تعب محبتكم و تقدماتكم 
هل توجد نوت موسيقية 
للألحان القبطية


----------



## Michel Saber Mo (5 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: + مكتبة الحان المعلم / فرج عبد المسيح*

ممكن نشوف نوت موسيقية للألحان القبطية الأورثوذكسية 
ميشيل صابر مريد


----------



## kmmmoo (13 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: + مكتبة الحان المعلم / فرج عبد المسيح*

شكراً لك ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## bahaa_06 (29 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: + مكتبة الحان المعلم / فرج عبد المسيح*

*مجهود رائع جدا ربنا يبارك فى عملك ويعوض تعب محبتك ويجعل من الموضوع سبب بركه لكثرين*
*جارى تحميل بعض الالحان *
*اشكر محبتك من اعماق قلبى وربنا يقدرنا ونكون فى مثل محبتك للخدمه*


----------



## egyptchristian (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: رد على: + مكتبة الحان المعلم / فرج عبد المسيح*



nomer قال:


> لو سمحتم مزنوق جدا جدا فى مزمور وانجيل عيد القيامه بصوت المعلم ابراهيم عياد او اى معلم تانى جاد او زاهر او فرج اى حد من فضلكم مستعجل جدا الموضوع مهم
> مشششششششششششششششششششششكرين


 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=383164&postcount=52


----------



## egyptchristian (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: + مكتبة الحان المعلم / فرج عبد المسيح*

أشكركم أخوتي على محبتكم.


----------



## bahaa_06 (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*اشكرك 
اشكرك اشكرك 
اشكرك اشكرك اشكرك 
اشكرك اشكرك اشكرك اشكرك
اشكرك اشكرك اشكرك 
اشكرك اشكرك *
*اشكرك 
الله يعوض تعب محبتك الغالية 
بهاء*​


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (24 نوفمبر 2008)

ربناي بارك تعبك خير


----------



## amad_almalk (8 يناير 2009)

مرسيىىىىىىىىىى جدا ليك ​


----------



## egyptchristian (19 يناير 2009)

الف شكر يا بهاء و MovieMaker و عماد ربنا يبارك حياتكم.


----------



## candy shop (20 يناير 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااا على تعبك

ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## azizsh (21 يناير 2009)

اخي المعلم
اني ابحث عن الحان ترانيم للقداس الكلداني  \ اي النوطة للتراتيل

شخصيا اعزف علئ الاورك
فااين يمكنني ان اجد هذا

خالص تحياتي


----------



## ramy helmy (28 يناير 2009)

*فرج عبد جميل جدا وربنا يبرك مكتبة الحان المعلم فرج عبد المسيح*


----------



## ramy helmy (29 يناير 2009)

الي المعلم فرج عبد المسيح
                بعد التحية والسلام
   انا نفسي اسمع الحان الصوم الكبير والحان اسبوع الاخير من الصوم المقدس
                                                               وتفضلوا بقبول فائق االاحترام
                                                                                                    ابنك الحبيب
                                                                                                     ramy helmy


----------



## egyptchristian (7 فبراير 2009)

candy shop قال:


> شكراااااااااااااااا على تعبك
> 
> ربنا يعوضك​



شكرااااااااااا  candy على مشاركتك اللطيفة.


----------



## egyptchristian (7 فبراير 2009)

azizsh قال:


> اخي المعلم
> اني ابحث عن الحان ترانيم للقداس الكلداني  \ اي النوطة للتراتيل
> 
> شخصيا اعزف علئ الاورك
> ...



ياريت كنت اقدر اساعدك يا azizsh. ياريت حد في المنتدى يكون عنده طلبك ويساعدك. تحياتي لك.


----------



## egyptchristian (7 فبراير 2009)

ramy helmy قال:


> الي المعلم فرج عبد المسيح
> بعد التحية والسلام
> انا نفسي اسمع الحان الصوم الكبير والحان اسبوع الاخير من الصوم المقدس
> وتفضلوا بقبول فائق االاحترام
> ...



أهلاً بيك يا ramy وشكراً على اهتمامك. بس انا مش المعلم فرج ربنا ينيح نفسه. اي الحان عاوزها ممكن تلاقيها: هنا
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## sonylanguage (12 فبراير 2009)

*+++++++++++++*


----------



## نشيد_الانشاد (5 مارس 2011)

بجد بجد انا مش عارفة اشكرك اذاي بجد ربنا يعوضك الالحان اللي انت حطيتها ساعدتنى جدا في الخدمة لان في الحان  مكنتش لاقياها لابنا يحافظ عليك و يوفقك


----------

